# Recipe: Chilli & Lemon Chicken Fajitas



## Wobbles

Nice clean recipe for fajitas if naked... depending on your food plan.

I love home cooking. 

www.socialslimmers.com/recipes/6222-chilli-lemon-chicken-fajitas.html


----------



## Krystina King

I should try this. I guess my family will love it.


----------



## mariapope

I love it, very cool


----------

